# My New 350Z!!



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

'04 Touring....I LOOOOVE it! Been wanting this car for a year!


Check out the CarDomain:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2515539



But here's a some pics


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

mmmm sweeeeeet....that must be real fun to drive! Cool!


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet looking ride.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice.. like the color..


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

automagic???? haha jp nice selection


----------

